# VIDEO: NUKE REPORTEDLY DETONATES IN UKRAINE  Video shows a mushroom cloud and the res



## Phoe2006 (Feb 9, 2015)

The video, which was shot on a cell phone, shows a mushroom cloud emerging from the explosion and the resulting shockwave.

The footage is seemingly consistent with a smaller tactical nuke designed for use on a battlefield in a military situation, as opposed to much larger strategic nukes used to level cities.

The video was filmed by a man inside his house, and the shockwave from the blast broke the window he was filming out of.

Russian media reports*the epicenter of the explosion was in the Kuibyshev district of Donetsk, Ukraine, the site of the most intense fighting between rebels who want Eastern Ukraine to join Russia and the Western-backed Ukrainian government.

The media also said the explosion could be seen and felt for “tens of kilometers.”

An image from a NATO satellite revealed a mushroom cloud linked to the explosion,*according to Zero Hedge.



Did A Nuke Just Go Off in Ukraine? - YouTube








We pointed out the possibility of tactical nukes being deployed in Ukraine*back in March.

Ukraine has been in turmoil since at least Nov. 2013 when a series of protests funded by billionaire activist George Soros led to the overthrow of the country’s elected leaders and the installation of politicians handpicked by the U.S. State Department.

Soros became actively involved in the politics of Eastern Europe and Central Asia after the collapse of the Soviet Union, using multiple non-government organizations with ties to the CIA to spark color revolutions in former Soviet countries.

“Billionaire investor/activist George Soros has a giant footprint in Ukraine,” wrote*journalist William F. Jasper. “Similar to his operations in dozens of other nations, he has, over the past couple of decades, poured tens of millions of dollars into Ukrainian non-governmental organizations (NGOs), ostensibly to assist them in transforming their country into a more ‘open’ and ‘democratic’ society.”

Soros admitted his involvement in Ukraine during an interview with CNN’s Fareed Zakaria.

“First on Ukraine, one of the things that many people recognized about you was that you during the revolutions of 1989 funded a lot of dissident activities, civil society groups in eastern Europe and Poland, the Czech Republic. Are you doing similar things in Ukraine?”*Zakaria asked Soros.

“Well, I set up a foundation in Ukraine before Ukraine became independent of Russia, and the foundation has been functioning ever since and played an important part in events now,” Soros responded.


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 9, 2015)

I can only wonder what is really going on over there.  Wish i was an expert in explosives and could measure the distance from the house to the epicenter based on the time between light and sound. Not sure its a mini hydrogen bomb... maybe fake.. but i like coast to coast and prison planet/info wars... so ill wait to see if the congress and obama use this to go to a real declared war against another non nato country.

Conspiracy theories are awesome!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 9, 2015)

Reports say it was a chemical factory explosion.

Military plant bombing by Ukraine forces turns night into day - 9news.com.au


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 9, 2015)

Worlds largest Molotov cocktail

Wow cnn just said it was an arms depo and cut the shock wave out of the video that is in the Alex jones video above


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 9, 2015)

So oronic and funny, that last night on prison planet in the comments there were three dudes arguing. One made a comment about mass media going to say kt was a chemical plant explosion to cover up the tactical nuke.... fucking so ironic.... CNN is now relorting ot was a chemical factory.

I live in a part of the state where there are shit loads of oil refineries,  a nuclear power plant and chemical plants... i have never been told in my life that an explosion at that magnitude is feasible. 

I smell a cover up... im not sure it was a nuke but something is being hidden and that was no fucking chemical plant. I remember the one here in america. It was a fertilizer plant i think and it was no where near that level of Ukraine.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yea it was in Waco area I think but nowhere near the size of that explosion.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 9, 2015)

I hope it drives the price of oil up


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 10, 2015)

For choatic : 

Oil at $55 per barrel is here to stay - Feb. 9, 2015


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 10, 2015)

For now. But I promise in two years it will be back to where it should be


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 10, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> For now. But I promise in two years it will be back to where it should be


Probably sooner and expect much higher gas prices from what I'm hearing


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 10, 2015)

I better get a vehicle that doesn't rely on gasoline, I cant do $4-5 a gallon again. Not until im making six digit paychecks which wont be anytime soon.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 10, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> I better get a vehicle that doesn't rely on gasoline, I cant do $4-5 a gallon again. Not until im making six digit paychecks which wont be anytime soon.


Well at first OPEC was saying that'd wed never see $100+ barrels of oil again. Then some king or prince or some shit died recently and his predecessor said look for $130-160+ barrels and the us oil market is forecasting $4-5 gallons of gas in the near future. I'm all for it myself being in the industry but for the people living on welfare and food stamps its gonna suck to drive there fancy cars that we pay for as taxpayers. 

Sorry got way off topic rant over lol. Anyone else hear anything more about this


----------

